# Classical composer here



## Saul_Dzorelashvili (Jan 26, 2010)

Hello everyone,

My name is Saul Dzorelashvili. I just found this site while I was browsing the web and I decided to join it. This site looks wonderful.

I'm a classical composer, pianist and a fantasy digital artist.

You can learn more about me by checking out my website here:

http://musicalpaintings.net/

My Page on Cd Baby:

http://www.cdbaby.com/cd/dzorelashvili

Looking forward to enjoy this site.

Cheers,

Saul


----------



## nefigah (Aug 23, 2008)

Welcome!

(Is your last name Georgian, by any chance? EDIT: Read your bio on your site, answered for me  )


----------



## Lukecash12 (Sep 21, 2009)

Welcome to the site, Saul.


----------



## Saul_Dzorelashvili (Jan 26, 2010)

Thank you both!

Yes that's a Georgian last name, you got it!


----------

